# Star Wars: Episode 8: Rian Johnson verteidigt den Tod eines Charakters



## Darkmoon76 (26. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 8: Rian Johnson verteidigt den Tod eines Charakters* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 8: Rian Johnson verteidigt den Tod eines Charakters*


----------



## Evolverx (26. März 2021)

...dass er Snoke als absolut uninteressant empfand und auch nicht auf dem Pfad weitermachen wollte, den Episode 7 begann...
Dann hätte er verzichten sollen. Seine Aufgabe war es nicht etwas neues oder eigenes zu schaffen sondern den 2. Teil einer Trilogie zu drehen. Handwerklich war Episode 8 zwar gut gemacht aber dennoch, wären wir in der Schule kann man hier nur sagen setzen, 6 weil Thema verfehlt.
Natürlich hätte auch Disney nie zulassen dürfen das so ein Chaos entsteht. Wie lange sind die jetzt im Filmgeschäft tätig? Ist doch klar das bei der Planung einer Trilogie die grundsätzliche Handlung klar sein muss noch bevor auch nur eine Minute gedreht wird.


----------



## HolyMoly1984 (26. März 2021)

Immer noch nicht gesehen. Wird auch nie passieren. Episode 7 hat schon gesuckt wie die Hölle. Hab nur noch Epsiode 9 auszugsweise im Schnelldurchlauf mit einigen wenigen Szenen gesehen.. Allein diese lächerliche Masse an Sternzerstörern mit ihren riesen Pimmelkanonen waren peinlich. Sollte da was kompensiert werden? Allein die vielleicht 15 Minuten Durchspulen waren verschwendete Zeit. Begrabt bitte die Episoden 7 bis 9. Schade um die teils guten und talentierten Schauspieler, Effekte und Mühen ..So viel Potential, einfach verschwendet/ungenutzt.


----------



## derboehsevincent (26. März 2021)

Snoke war ein grottenschlechter, langweiliger Bösewicht. Kein Background, nur schlechtes CGI aber er soll der Obermacker sein?


----------



## xaan (26. März 2021)

Evolverx schrieb:


> ...dass er Snoke als absolut uninteressant empfand und auch nicht auf dem Pfad weitermachen wollte, den Episode 7 begann...
> Dann hätte er verzichten sollen. Seine Aufgabe war es nicht etwas neues oder eigenes zu schaffen sondern den 2. Teil einer Trilogie zu drehen.


Andererseits aber hat Disney ihm diese kreative Freiheit gewährt und seine Entscheidung abgesegnet. Wenn sie etas Anderes von ihm haben wollten, hätten sie es ja sagen könne / müssen. Ich würde also sagen: er hat sehr wohl seinen Job gemacht. Jedenfalls in dem Sinne wie sein Auftraggeber seinen Job definiert hat.

Klar bin ich der Ansicht, es hätte eine kohärente Story über alle drei Teile hinweg geben müssen, auf der wiederum ein zusammenhängendes Drehbuch geschaffen werden kann. Aber: das war Disneys verantwortung und nicht Rian Jonsons.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. März 2021)

HolyMoly1984 schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht gesehen. Wird auch nie passieren. Episode 7 hat schon gesuckt wie die Hölle. Hab nur noch Epsiode 9 auszugsweise im Schnelldurchlauf mit einigen wenigen Szenen gesehen.. Allein diese lächerliche Masse an Sternzerstörern mit ihren riesen Pimmelkanonen waren peinlich. Sollte da was kompensiert werden? Allein die vielleicht 15 Minuten Durchspulen waren verschwendete Zeit. Begrabt bitte die Episoden 7 bis 9. Schade um die teils guten und talentierten Schauspieler, Effekte und Mühen ..So viel Potential, einfach verschwendet/ungenutzt.


ich seh da was ganz anderes peinliches grade  dieser lächerliche Rant da oben ^^


----------



## Nevrion (27. März 2021)

Snokes Tod ist vermutlich noch eines der kleineren Probleme, die der 8. Teil so mit sich brachte, aber was immer Ryan mit seinem Film erreichen wollte, das war erzählerische Grütze.

Man muss aber auch mal daran denken, dass Snoke im 7. Teil ohnehin noch eine große Unbekannte war. Wenn Ryan im 8. Teil nichts mit ihm anfangen kann, zeugt das auch ein Stück weit von Einfallslosigkeit, denn während sich jeder eingefleischte Star Wars Fan eine bessere Hintergrundstory über ihn vorstellen konnte als Ryan, zeugt das schon von einer gewissen Ahnungslosigkeit gegenüber den gesamten Star Wars Canon.
Das merkt man auch an anderen Stellen im Film, wo er einfach etablierte Regeln und Gesetze über den Haufen wirft. Treibstoff war nie ein Thema in den Star Wars Filmen, das Holdo-Maneuver macht den Angriff auf den Todesstern überflüssig, Leia überlebt unter mysteriösen Umständen einen Ausflug ins All und so weiter und so weiter. Gerade in dem Wissen das Carrie Fisher zu diesem Zeitpunkt verstorben war, wäre dieses Ende dramaturisch besser für ihre Figur und die Erzählung gewesen anstatt sie im 9. Teil noch mal mit alten Aufnahmen zu recyclen.

Nein, man kann sich den Film nicht schön reden, höchsten schön saufen.


----------



## Frullo (27. März 2021)

Warum? Warum glaubt eigentlich irgendjemand, dass da noch irgendwo Erklärungsbedarf herrsche? Oder ist es so, dass sich Ryan Johnson missverstanden glaubt und er das Bedürfnis verspürt, sich der Welt mitzuteilen? 

Seine Erklärung wird niemanden dazu bringen VIII mehr oder weniger zu mögen. 

Geschieht denn nicht genug anderes im Star Wars Franchise, worüber man berichten könnte? Kann man die Skywalkers nicht bitte endlich ruhen lassen?


----------



## HolyMoly1984 (27. März 2021)

Ich musste erstmal schauen, was "Rant" heißt. Kann man das nicht auf Deutsch sagen?^^ Ich finde meine harsche Kritik nicht peinlich. Zumal ich niemanden persönlich angegriffen habe. Sorry wenn ich deinen Lieblingsfilm runter gemacht habe Nee, tut mir nicht leid. Schrott bleibt Schrott und sollte auch geäußert werden dürfen.


----------



## loud_noises (27. März 2021)

HolyMoly1984 schrieb:


> Ich musste erstmal schauen, was "Rant" heißt. Kann man das nicht auf Deutsch sagen?^^ Ich finde meine harsche Kritik nicht peinlich. Zumal ich niemanden persönlich angegriffen habe. Sorry wenn ich deinen Lieblingsfilm runter gemacht habe Nee, tut mir nicht leid. Schrott bleibt Schrott und sollte auch geäußert werden dürfen.


Tatsächlich benutzt man in Süddeutschland teilweise auch "Rant". Aber das ist wohl eher exotisch ^^

Ansonsten dreifaches JA für dein Statement. Die neuen Star Wars Filme machen mich einfach nur noch traurig.

Aber schau dir diese Kritik an. Ist zum Kaputtlachen 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ECwhB21Pnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## HolyMoly1984 (27. März 2021)

loud_noises schrieb:


> Tatsächlich benutzt man in Süddeutschland teilweise auch "Rant". Aber das ist wohl eher exotisch ^^
> 
> Ansonsten dreifaches JA für dein Statement. Die neuen Star Wars Filme machen mich einfach nur noch traurig.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Link. Ich bin gelinde gesagt sehr geschockt, wie sie Star Wars komplett demontiert haben. Allein diese Hyperraum-Geschichte und Lukes Entwicklung. Völligster Blödsinn, das Ganze ist Quatsch. Es ist so lustig, dass es wieder supertraurig ist. Die haben mein liebstes Film-Universum zerstört. Vielleicht dreht Rian Johnson noch eine Zweit-oder Drittfassung von dem Rotz Schmutz  schwachen Film wie es Jack Snyder ja "erfolgreich" vorgemacht hat. Ach stimmt, der hat ja auch keine Ahnung.

Ach egal, die Filme gehören einfach für mich nicht zum Universum. Auch wie die neuen Bücher teilweise. Völlig substanz-und seelenlos. Wissen die noch wie richtiges Star Wars geht? Pennen die bei Lucas Licensing?
Mich wundert es ehrlich, dass The Mandalorian so geil geworden ist. Verrückt.


----------



## loud_noises (28. März 2021)

HolyMoly1984 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Ich bin gelinde gesagt sehr geschockt, wie sie Star Wars komplett demontiert haben. Allein diese Hyperraum-Geschichte und Lukes Entwicklung. Völligster Blödsinn, das Ganze ist Quatsch. Es ist so lustig, dass es wieder supertraurig ist. Die haben mein liebstes Film-Universum zerstört. Vielleicht dreht Rian Johnson noch eine Zweit-oder Drittfassung von dem Rotz Schmutz  schwachen Film wie es Jack Snyder ja "erfolgreich" vorgemacht hat. Ach stimmt, der hat ja auch keine Ahnung.
> 
> Ach egal, die Filme gehören einfach für mich nicht zum Universum. Auch wie die neuen Bücher teilweise. Völlig substanz-und seelenlos. Wissen die noch wie richtiges Star Wars geht? Pennen die bei Lucas Licensing?
> Mich wundert es ehrlich, dass The Mandalorian so geil geworden ist. Verrückt.


Geht mir genauso.

Mich wundern dann auch diese Leute, die diese Filme noch verteidigen. 
Ok wenn man mit Star Wars nichts am Hut hatte und einem der Film gefallen hat als seichter & beliebiger Sci-Fi Film für Zwischendurch - kann ich noch akzeptieren.

Aber die offensichtlichen Mängel, der fehlende Faden der neuen Trilogie, Logiklöcher und komplette Verdrehung von bekannten Charaktären?

Wie kann man das bitte nicht sehen oder irgendwie schön reden?

Kann mir doch niemand erzählen, dass Star Wars jetzt Millionen neue Fans durch diese Filme bekommen hat.
Ein Messerstich für alle die mit diesem Universum aufgewachsen sind.


----------

